# Sony Completes Pro Memory Card Line-up With New CFast Range



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 28, 2017)

```
<p><em>Ultra-fast G Series CFast memory cards with up to 510MB/s write speed for photographers and videographers</em></p>
<p><strong>(ASIA PACIFIC, 28 November 2017)</strong> – Sony today announced the launch of a range of high performance CFast memory cards designed to meet the needs of professional photographers and videographers. The new G Series CFast responds to the ever increasing capabilities of high-end DSLR and 4K cinema-grade broadcast cameras, offering lightning-fast write speeds of up to 510MB/s and read speeds of up to 530MB/s1 . Joining an established range that includes Professional internal SSDs, XQD and SxS cards, as well as the world’s fastest SD card2 , the new CFast models strengthen Sony’s position as a leader in professional memory solutions.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Step up to industry-leading write speeds

</strong>Professional photographers demand faster speed for continuous burst shooting of higher resolution images like RAW. With up to 510MB/s write speed, far outperforming the capabilities 1 Based on Sony internal testing. Transfer speeds may vary dependent on testing conditions. 2 As of September 2017 of existing CFast cards, G Series supports high-speed burst shooting of high resolution RAW, maximizing the capability of high-end DSLR cameras like the Canon 1DX Mark 2.</p>

<p><strong>Reliable 4K video recording with VPG130 support</strong>

As well as ultra-fast write speed, the new CFast cards support VPG1303 for reliable recording of Cinema-grade or high-bitrate 4K video. A minimum sustained write speed of 130MB/s is guaranteed, making the new media ideal for stable recording of professional grade 4K video such as Cinema RAW light mode with Canon C200 video cameras.</p>
<p><strong>Super-fast read speed for ultra-effective workflow</strong>

Efficient workflow is essential for professional photographers and videographers working in challenging environments to tight deadlines. With a blazing fast read speed of 530MB/s, G Series CFast dramatically reduces the time it takes to transfer RAW files, long 4K video footage and high-resolution images to a PC. Designed for strength and reliability The new CFast cards have passed a variety of stringent drop, vibration, shock and rigidity tests, making them perfect for shooting in many different locations. They work reliably across a wide range of temperatures and are highly resistant to static. With a hard case and Sony File Rescue software4 included for recovering accidentally deleted photos such as RAW images and videos, professionals can shoot with confidence in the toughest conditions.</p>
<p>The new G Series CFast 2.0 memory cards will be available in 32GB (CAT-G32), 64GB (CATG64) and 128GB (CAT-G128) capacities in selected Asia Pacific countries in the 1 st quarter of 2018. Please check with the authorized dealers for pricing and availability.</p>
<p>For more information on Sony’s CFast card, please visit <a href="http://www.sony-asia.com/b2b">www.sony-asia.com/b2b</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 28, 2017)

Sounds like another death blow to XQD to me, despite the comments that XQD is technically superior to CFast. Do we have another Betamax being bested by VHS scenario?


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Sounds like another death blow to XQD to me, despite the comments that XQD is technically superior to CFast. Do we have another Betamax being bested by VHS scenario?



Probably. I always thought that porn on VHS killed betamax. Read that somewhere years ago. Also, I think Beta could only record 1 hour.

https://dangerousminds.net/comments/effectively_killed_by_porn_in_the_early_80s_sony_vows_to_discontinue_beta1


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 28, 2017)

Surprised they only go up to 128gig. 
You wouldn't get much hi quality 4k video onto a 128gig card.

Goes to show that Sony keeps tabs on what Canon does.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 28, 2017)

I welcome this, more competition and perhaps bring the prices down because they’re ridiculous atm....


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Sounds like another death blow to XQD to me, despite the comments that XQD is technically superior to CFast. Do we have another Betamax being bested by VHS scenario?


CFexpress will be what kills CFast and not XQD, XQD will live on sadly no matter how much we dislike it. Looks like Sony might be interested in generating revenue from video market which is largely based on CFast format.


----------



## LDS (Nov 28, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> CFexpress will be what kills CFast and not XQD, XQD will live on sadly no matter how much we dislike it. Looks like Sony might be interested in generating revenue from video market which is largely based on CFast format.



CFExpress is a merge of the CF and XQD lines. Actually, CFExpress is much more alike XQD than previous CF versions. Same form factor, and both use PCIe as the interface. CFExpress use newer technologies (i.e. NVMe) which were not available and/or established when XQD was designed, and will be able to use more PCIe "lanes" to increase the speed (it may also mean different form factors).

Someone at Nikon said XQD devices could be made compatible with CFExpress with a firmware update - if so XQD may not live much longer. I wonder more about how long CFast will be around.


----------



## midluk (Nov 28, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> Surprised they only go up to 128gig.
> You wouldn't get much hi quality 4k video onto a 128gig card.


About 4 minutes at full write speed.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 28, 2017)

midluk said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised they only go up to 128gig.
> ...



V90 cards can theoretically write 720Mbps (megabits per second) and and 128GB (giga byte) card can hold up to around 24min of video at that maximum rate (1 byte = 8 bit), I guess. Am I missing something here?


----------



## midluk (Nov 29, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > Bennymiata said:
> ...


These cards can do 510MB/s, which means around 2s/GB or 1min/32GB


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 29, 2017)

The real 'VHS' to kill this betamax will be SD UHS-III, at least in everything except the highest bitrate professional video cameras, and those mostly use custom SSD anyway.

CFast and XQD are both unlikely to survive long.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 30, 2017)

LDS said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > CFexpress will be what kills CFast and not XQD, XQD will live on sadly no matter how much we dislike it. Looks like Sony might be interested in generating revenue from video market which is largely based on CFast format.
> ...


If I remember correctly Delkin had put out a PR during release of their CFexpress, they aren't backwards compatible with XQD. This statement from Delkin and Nikon's statement makes it confusing as to whether XQD and CFexpress are interoperable or not. Also even if Nikon does provide firmware update, users won't be getting any performance benefits from using CFexpress in their XQD based cameras(due to PCI-E 2.0 x1 or x2 interface of XQD will be slower than CFexpress which is based on PCI-E 3.0 x2 or x8). Another important aspect for success of this format will be whether industrial PCs accept this new format. Industrial PCs are currently using CFast format and this is much larger market compared to camera market.


----------



## RGF (Jan 9, 2018)

Checked their price and they are more expensive the Sandisk on the 64GB size.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 9, 2018)

RGF said:


> Checked their price and they are more expensive the Sandisk on the 64GB size.



That doesn't seem like a winning strategy! Personally, I've been with Sandisk since 2003, and if I was going to change brands on memory cards, it would need to be somewhat cheaper to tempt me to try, rather than more expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2018)

I bought some Sony SD cards a few years back. Lifetime guarantee it said. When one died in 6 months time, they would neither return my calls nor return my emails. The rating on Amazon was pretty low as it appeared mine wasn't a unique experience. 

My hope is that Sony is turning over a new leaf with its recognition of the need to provide service, the launch of its CPS equivalent and its general hardening of build quality in its hardware. But my bias is to assume at this point that they're apt to over-charge and under-deliver when it comes to build quality and service. I hope that becomes increasingly inaccurate.


----------



## RGF (Jan 21, 2018)

StoicalEtcher said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Checked their price and they are more expensive the Sandisk on the 64GB size.
> ...



Agreed. I have tried Lexar cards and based upon a few cards, I don't see much if any difference. Informal observation is that Lexar cards have a bit more problems in Canon cameras than Sandisk.

Plus if Canon hands out Sandisk CFast card and reader with the 1Dx M2, they must be fairly good.


----------

